
How much you must earn to buy a home and live comfortably in 78 US cities - bootload
http://www.finder.com/income-to-buy-a-home-in-us-cities
======
404error
If we go by the required salary alone, I cant live anywhere on this list...
worst of all I reside in CA right now.

